# Individual decoy socks?



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Guys, my gf is thinking about making some decoy socks for extra money while she finishes up school.

For those of you with high end full bodies, are you interested in decoy socks and if so, how much would you pay? Any certain features you would like?

Below are some she made for my GHG pintails a few years back. She got a good deal on some heavy fleece and everything is fabric or plastic on them so they can be washed.





Thanks

Brad


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Im cheap, I pay $0.5 -$2.00 for thrift store pillow cases, I put draw strings on the end and am looking into adjustable clips, They work really good

Avery sells bags for $8 a piece and I would never pay that.

I have bigfoot b2's from Cabelas and their paint is not as durable as the originals. It is a pain to take the feet on and off in order to put the decoy bodies in bags. If someone would develop a cover for these Bigfoot deeks I would really be interested because they would protect the paint from damage. Another advantage is you could also set the decoys out on a dewy or frosty morning and leave the covers on until dawn to prevent unnatural glare or frosty appearance. This bag could cost more and I would still by them. The cover would have to fit around those huge legs on the decoys.

Just a little insight.


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

I would probably pay no more than 3 bucks.... but I'm sure others would pay more.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought some from rogerssportinggoods.com for like 3.25 when I bought a pile of them. Otherwise I think they sold for around 4.00. The bags I bought could fit an avery looker. By the looks of the picture the bags your gf is making are quite a bit smaller. I would pay 1.50 or so. The good thing is that I havent seen a whole lot of places that sell single slot bags for decoys so there probably is a decent market for them.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

laundry bags are around $1 a piece...


----------



## wi2nd (Sep 11, 2007)

Has she thought about making smaller bags to protect just heads off of shells?


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

wi2nd said:


> Has she thought about making smaller bags to protect just heads off of shells?


Nope, is there much of a market for that? We don't use shells or full bodies down here much, so I'm not that familiar with them, but I am open to suggestions.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Im cheap, I pay $0.5 -$2.00 for thrift store pillow cases


Same thing I did. .25 per pillow case and they work great. I sacked each decoy in one and then put them into a regular mesh decoy bag. Hard to believe anyone would pay for those "custom" individual bags sold in the catalogs. :rollin: IMO,with shipping,keeping supplies handy,and only getting a few orders from here...I wouldn't think she could make enough to make it worth her time.

Alex


----------

